# Steam Deck and Arch baby!



## Easy Rhino (Jul 16, 2021)

Most of the games they feature are not rated all that well in proton so whatever changes they made to the latest SteamOS must be huge. I mean, the fact they moved to Arch (probably due to higher binary stability) is incredible.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 18, 2021)

Easy Rhino said:


> Most of the games they feature are not rated all that well in proton so whatever changes they made to the latest SteamOS must be huge. I mean, the fact they moved to Arch (probably due to higher binary stability) is incredible.



I imagine it will be a good product overall, personally I wouldn't want it for AAA gaming or anything, but I have like 100+ indie games on my backlog still that have fps caps anyway... so this makes a lot of sense to play them on something like this in bed, or outside on the swing, relaxing in the sun...

gamers getting sun, PC edition ~


----------

